# codigos control remoto



## meneace (Oct 2, 2006)

Buenos dias a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda, alguien me pudiera decir como saber cual es el codigo que emite cada boton de un control remoto X, navegando en la web me encontre con un diseño para puerto serie el cual ya esta funcionando, de hecho ahi un programita llamado winlirc q funciona como el controlador, pero no eh podido encontrar la manera de los codigos q emite mi control


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

El llamado "codigo" que emite cada control remoto, depende de cada control remoto,,

Si no, con un control remoto de una marca determinada, podrías prender y apagar todos los componentes..

Es mas, para las mismas marcas a veces funciona..


----------



## eniothesexmachine (Jun 15, 2009)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> El llamado "codigo" que emite cada control remoto, depende de cada control remoto,,
> 
> Si no, con un control remoto de una marca determinada, podrías prender y apagar todos los componentes..
> 
> Es mas, para las mismas marcas a veces funciona..



eso es obvio   , lo que pregunta el amigo es saber el valor de cada tecla de un control remoto, o sea "aprender" el codigo de cada tecla de un control para asi programar el preset de otro, ver el valor de esa tecla.
yo tambien estoy buscando esa forma por que no puedo encontrar los codigos para el aparato que quiero comandar, si alguien  tiene alguna respuesta agradezco la ayuda, gracias


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 15, 2009)

en las siguientes web hay información de controles remotos...

http://www.remotecentral.com/features.htm

http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/

espero que te sirvan...


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola meneace,
Los códigos infrarrojo son muchísimos, que mas o menos se definen por protocolos para cada marca, por ejemplo para philips existe el rc5, el sirc de sony, NEC, Panasonic, JVC, Daewoo, Matsushita y la verdad no se cuantos mas hay, además cada marca tiene su categoria por tipo de equipo ya sea TV, reproductor DVD, CD, equipos de audio, stereos, etc.
Básicamente todos los código están divididos en tres partes principales:
la primera la señal de ajuste de ganancia, tambien conocida como pulso de sincronismo, que por ser la primera prepara al receptor para recibir el código.
como segunda parte viene los bits de couston o sistema que sirve para identificar el equipo receptor.
por ultimo los bits de dato que son los botones.

Con WinLirc podes trasmitir cualquier codigo e inclusive si aprendes los comandos para hacer los archivos .cf podes hacer tu propio codigo. Además este programa puede con un receptor capturar los codigos de casi cualquier control remoto.

Acá van varios link (pero en ingles) que te pueden ayudar:

http://users.telenet.be/davshomepage/
http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/
http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/
http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/control-remoto-infrarrojo-software-usb-serie
http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/televisionrc5.htm
http://www.epanorama.net/links/irremote.html#codes
http://www.hifi-remote.com/sony/sony_home.htm
http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## Calazan (Feb 13, 2011)

como programar un control remoto de cualqueir marca

tengo un amplificador de dos salida como se hace para que por un canal salga bajo y el otro brillo como hago el pre yo mismo


----------

